# How can a mother recognize her child's attacker years later?



## LostSoul00

Hi people,
I've been emotional this past week after what just happened. I've been having a hard time sleeping. I was walking in the park with a college friend when suddenly, a woman started yelling and exposed me in public as one of her child's attacker. She was very upset that I'm freed and have been since 2016. I couldn't do anything else but started crying and apologized repeatedly. In the end she had to be escorted by guards. It was 2010 at the time. I was 10 and my friend was 11. The two kids we brutally beat (I admit it was me that did more beatings than my friend) and did other stuff I won't say were 6-7 year-olds. I'm trying to figure out how she recognized me after all these years. She knows my full name.

A couple of my college friends didn't know this part of my past and I had to explain it all. I'm restless at this point. :crying:


----------



## Spicy

Well, I imagine your face is burned into her memory if you beat and did other terrible things to her very young children. I would probably have the same reaction seeing you at a park. 

Not sure what else to say to you. 

You were also a child when it happened, but a good mother will always protect her young, and she is most likely never going to feel like you should be out free. Perhaps you need to move very far away from your victims if you want to avoid further recognition.

These are consequences. Most people don’t enjoy them.


----------



## LostSoul00

I was a disturbed child, diagnosed with both conduct disorder and oppositional defiant disorder at the time. I wish there was a way for her to see this is now a remorseful young woman. I'm not that cruel, sadistic kid anymore from back then. 

I truly understand her completely and deserved every single bad word thrown at me. The lady only has one child. The two children we beat belonged to different mothers. You're right about considering relocating. If I return back to my former neighborhood, there are certain people there that clearly don't want to see me at all. Understandable.


----------



## Tilted 1

Question? What have you done to correct your past. Your not a child anymore. You should have owned up to what you did before being discovered. If you were truly sorry for the childhood deed.


----------



## Tilted 1

What l should have said is maybe you should do something, and it maybe better than nothing. A act of kindness a donation to a org in the name of the ones you hurt. Or something to show that families of your true remorse. Something sending the ones you hurt flowers to mark the anniversary of your error. Anything


----------



## Diana7

I would suggest you relocate if you can.


----------



## frusdil

Relocate.


----------



## Spicy

LostSoul00 said:


> I was a disturbed child, diagnosed with both conduct disorder and oppositional defiant disorder at the time. I wish there was a way for her to see this is now a remorseful young woman. I'm not that cruel, sadistic kid anymore from back then.
> 
> I truly understand her completely and deserved every single bad word thrown at me. The lady only has one child. The two children we beat belonged to different mothers. You're right about considering relocating. If I return back to my former neighborhood, there are certain people there that clearly don't want to see me at all. Understandable.


A fresh start would probably be very refreshing for you. Is your record going to allow you to pursue the field you are majoring in? Also, you should get involved in the community to help other troubled teens. Since you are young, starting over somewhere that you aren’t pre-judged and whispered about, would be what I would do. 

Parents and animal lovers in your area will most likely be very cold to you, or worse.


----------



## Blondilocks

Some people keep track of a person who has harmed their family - for their own protection. It would be easy enough for the mother to do.


----------



## Purple Cat

What has happened to the kids you beat and did other things (that you won't mention) to? 

I don't mean to be rude but if someone beat one of my children and did "other things to" when they were 6 or 7, and then I saw them in public when they were an adult, the police probably would have to take me away. Especially if there was lasting physical, emotional, or psychological damage to my kid. 

Also, have you ever apologized? I was not perfect as a kid either. There was a girl that I teased a lot. It would now be called bullying. I found her many years later and apologized sincerely. We remained friends until she passed away. Her mother told me at the funeral that she hated me for many years. She found our FB chat after her daughter passed. She said it meant a lot to her daughter and family that I owned up to what I did. A sorry can go a long way. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostSoul00

Diana7 said:


> I would suggest you relocate if you can.


I'm currently living with my father and would need to save more money to get myself an apt. Though I will relocate at some point.

Spicy, I'm in college at this moment. I'm majoring in Elementary/Early Childhood Education.


----------



## LostSoul00

Purple Cat said:


> What has happened to the kids you beat and did other things (that you won't mention) to?
> 
> I don't mean to be rude but if someone beat one of my children and did "other things to" when they were 6 or 7, and then I saw them in public when they were an adult, the police probably would have to take me away. Especially if there was lasting physical, emotional, or psychological damage to my kid.
> 
> Also, have you ever apologized? I was not perfect as a kid either. There was a girl that I teased a lot. It would now be called bullying. I found her many years later and apologized sincerely. We remained friends until she passed away. Her mother told me at the funeral that she hated me for many years. She found our FB chat after her daughter passed. She said it meant a lot to her daughter and family that I owned up to what I did. A sorry can go a long way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This was a lot worse than bullying and I doubt any sorry will fix what I did back then. It was sadistic what we did. No average 10 and 11 year-old girls do what we did. It was an average Friday. At the time we were talking about our plans to either getting a couple little kids lost or shove one in a pool, etc. Somewhere in our conversation, I mentioned about the choking game and she didn't know what I was referring to. I explained that it was taking turns choking someone for several seconds but then letting go. She asked if I had done it before. My response was a ''I've choked but never did it on a person before''. I explained that my grip might not be that strong yet and she asked if I was curious because she was, which I answered yes. We tried it briefly on each other as practice and to test our grips.

To abbreviate this, we lied to both little kids about their parents waiting for them at the fair and that we would take them there. We didn't. We took them somewhere else and started hitting, kicking and beating them. Then we both took turns lifting them by their necks and holding it firmly, then letting go. Next was undressing them and only leaving them in their underwears. We then put them on a large disposal, filled it with bugs and moved the bin around. All this while both were screaming and crying for their mothers. We then walked away laughing. 

It resulted in both kids being taken to the hospital for a couple injuries and bruises. We didn't realize one of them had asthma and nearly suffocated. Then both of us got arrested (along with 2 other different charges) the next day. 

I've apologized once when I was 15 (5 years after the event) while still being detained. I've sent out 3 lengthy apology letters; 2 letters to the different mothers of the kids we beat and one to my former neighbor who was a dog owner of a Shepherd and a Lab (both of whom I poisoned to death) and neither of them accepted it. When the mother of one of the boys confronted me at the park, I lost track of how many times I apologized.


----------



## Purple Cat

You should probably move far, far away. As a parent and pet owner, you would not be safe if you had done that to my kid or dog. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

